# Disney's Bambi Signature Collection on Digital HD and Blu-ray May 23rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ADORED ANIMATED CLASSIC “BAMBI” JOINS THE
> 
> HIGHLY COVETED WALT DISNEY SIGNATURE COLLECTION
> 
> ...


----------

